# Airtel mobile Office Speed(ISP)Reduced????



## dinesh_mettur (Nov 19, 2006)

am using mobile office for connecting the net , currently am using SE K 750i for connecting the net 

usually i get 31 kbps(minimum) max (42Kbps) everyday checked using Zdnetindia.com , but suddenly from today morning i use to get only 20 Kbps why is happening ?? any problem with my mobile or problem with my airtel network 

download speeds r also gradually reduced from 5.5Kbps to 2 Kbps..

Is there any other way to increase my speed of isp ??

if i restore my mobile to factory settings will fix my problem?? or whether any spyware is blocking the isp speed 

i scanned my pc using avg antispyware(updated version) it shows 
"nothing found"

so pls help me to fix my problem ....


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 20, 2006)

I haven't noticed any loss in speed but nowadays in mobile office the connection drops frequently especially at night. Earlier it used to run without a single drop in connection. Maybe its due to network congestion. As mobile office rates have dropped, every one is using it. Earlier when it was 12 rupees per day in mumbai, the network was free of congestion. Maybe the cause of your problem is same


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Nov 20, 2006)

am in tamilnadu !! here Rs 20 per day , still now there was no drop of connection
here until i disconnect
__________
Is anyother way to boost the mobile office isp speed ????


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 20, 2006)

^^^ because no one going for MO Rs.600/month.... unlimited broadband is much better, and you can get it on this price......


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 20, 2006)

dinesh_mettur said:
			
		

> am in tamilnadu !! here Rs 20 per day , still now there was no drop of connection
> here until i disconnect
> __________
> Is anyother way to boost the mobile office isp speed ????


Rs. 20 per day         Dude you're being robbed. In mumbai its only Rs. 7 per day (210 per month) and that too with EDGE.


----------



## outlaw (Nov 20, 2006)

and in kerala its rs 250 per month or rs 150 per month for a one year plan

why are the rates that high in tamil nadu


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Nov 20, 2006)

what can i do in my state tamilnadu it was charged like this Rs 20 per day or Rs 375 per month ... these r the 2 plans avail in tamilnadu


----------



## outlaw (Nov 20, 2006)

@ least u've got  per day option there

here its per month or per year only

i.e 250 per month or 1500 per year -


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 20, 2006)

then go for the 375 per month plan....u ralready spending 600.......


----------



## teknoPhobia (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the 249 pm option


----------



## outlaw (Nov 21, 2006)

how about getting a gprs recharge coupon from kerala for 250 rupees and using it in tamil nadu ?????

i am not sure if airtel's provides gprs roaming in kerala


----------



## int86 (Nov 21, 2006)

dinesh_mettur said:
			
		

> am using mobile office for connecting the net , currently am using SE K 750i for connecting the net
> 
> usually i get 31 kbps(minimum) max (42Kbps) everyday checked using Zdnetindia.com , but suddenly from today morning i use to get only 20 Kbps why is happening ?? any problem with my mobile or problem with my airtel network
> 
> ...


i am get my speed as 1.5 Mbps from zdnetindia.com.  Though i guess it is 2-4 KBps.  Its here 100pm.  How to check right speed.


----------



## Akshay (Nov 22, 2006)

@dinesh 

With MO, d speed always varies. Thr is hardly nething u can do abt it. U can use cable instead of BT, a bettr EDGE supporting handset.. these things wud make atleast some diff. 

Airtel has again reduced rates frm 12/day to 7/day. So thr is sudden rise in d no. of users. May b thr r lot of odr ppl using MO in ur area now...


----------



## abhi_12ka4 (Nov 22, 2006)

hi here is Abhi_12ka4 In jharkhand airtel only give 2-4 kbps for surfing And 5-8 for Downloading.


----------



## Akshay (Nov 22, 2006)

I hav been using ripped settings 4 a while now n my speed is arnd 33.3kbps - 60kbps. Downloads r consistently arnd 48kbps. As thr r v.few ripped settings users (thr is andr trick now. Old one wont wrk on PC), I think it is benefiting me...


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 23, 2006)

Well....

I am using W810i (Class 10 EDGE)..

Speed is pretty much the same...i get download speed of
~25kbps when am downloadin something thru RS
and normally its ~20-22. Occasionally is goes to 30-31 also..

the problem since last week is...theres frequent stallin of connection
stalling in the sense..bites are send but nothing is recieved...so in that case 
i have to dc and then reconnect ... its really irritating...

besides am payin 12rs/day in PUNE...and yeah EDGE is provided..


----------



## montsa007 (Nov 23, 2006)

oh my god 7 bucks a day in mumbai
460.8 kbps in mumbai using n90


----------



## caleb (Nov 24, 2006)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Rs. 20 per day         Dude you're being robbed. In mumbai its only Rs. 7 per day (210 per month) and that too with EDGE.


 I totally agree. But coming back 2 speed issue...yes Airtel has started compromisng.


----------



## shivkumar (Nov 25, 2006)

I have been facing problem of constant line drop for last few days but not any speed compromise. I am still able to download at speeds 14-17 kBps using IDM and DAP.

@dinesh_mattur: try using other dial number ie if u were using *99# then use *99***1# or vice versa. many times it helps. 
My personal experience is that whenever the connection speed is slow, simply disconnect the connection, switch off and then switch on the mobile and reconnect to gprs. I find this useful to get good browsing speeds.

@outlaw: you can't do such recharging ie using recharge coupon of one state to recharge sim of another state. and airtel gprs is free on roaming ie no extra charges like voice or sms charges.


----------



## thewinster (May 22, 2009)

I too have Airtel Mobile Office Connection. I use a Nokia N73 to connect to my PC. Earlier, I used to get download speeds of 18-24 Kilobytes which would occassionally go to 30 kBps.

Since yesterday, I am not getting speeds any higher than 5 kilobytes!

I was using the connection in a rural area when i got those lightning fast speeds  is it because i am in a relatively urban area now that's making all the difference?


----------



## thewinster (May 22, 2009)

Let me clarify it, though. When I was in a rural area, I used to get speeds of arouind 18-24 KBps. Now I'm in a town, when I get these speeds of 3-5 KBPS that too inconsistent. Is the change in area making all the difference?


----------



## geek_rocker (May 23, 2009)

I have the same problem, Airtel 's QoS is going down.


----------

